# libtool error in tidy-lib build?



## dave (Nov 26, 2009)

If anyone can offer any advice on this, I would really appreciate it.  Thanks in advance.


```
[xxx@xxx ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD xxx.xxx.com 6.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.0-RELEASE #0: Thu Nov  3 09:36:13 UTC 2005     root@x64.samsco.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

[xxx@xxx /usr/ports/www/php5-tidy]$ cd /usr/ports/www/tidy-lib

[xxx@xxx /usr/ports/www/tidy-lib]$ sudo make
===>  Building for tidy-lib-090315.c
Making all in src
source='access.c' object='access.lo' libtool=yes  depfile='.deps/access.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/access.TPlo'  depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp  
/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile cc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" 
-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"tidy\" -DVERSION=\"0.99.0\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 
-DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 
-DSUPPORT_ACCESSIBILITY_CHECKS=1 -DSUPPORT_UTF16_ENCODINGS=1 -DSUPPORT_ASIAN_ENCODINGS=1 -I. -I.  -I../include   -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing 
-pipe -Wall -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -c -o access.lo `test -f access.c || echo './'`access.c
CDPATH: not found
func_opt_split: not found
libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6, but the
libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.
libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6
libtool: and run autoconf again.
*** Error code 63

Stop in /usr/ports/www/tidy-lib/work/tidy/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/tidy-lib/work/tidy.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/tidy-lib.
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

Before updating anything you should make a habit of reading /usr/ports/UPDATING:



> 20090802:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/libtool15 and devel/libltdl15
> AUTHOR: mezz@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## dave (Nov 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Before updating anything you should make a habit of reading /usr/ports/UPDATING:



I do read UPDATING and I have already completed those steps.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

Do a *make clean* and try again.


----------



## dave (Nov 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do a *make clean* and try again.



Already tried that too, in the tidy-lib directory.  Maybe I should *make clean* the entire ports tree?  I am quite certain it is clean anyway.

I am doing a *portmaster -fa* right now to make sure all ports will build ok.


----------



## dave (Nov 27, 2009)

I know this was the long way around, but *portmaster -fa* took ages, but was successful, and after that, no problems.


----------

